# fibafuse butt tape



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I am only using this tape on my butts...not center weak line


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Did you cut that yourself off of a wide roll? or can you buy it that way now.

I've cut off rolls just to try. Works great on butts, hard to get it cut just right for the zoom or banjo though.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

mld said:


> Did you cut that yourself off of a wide roll? or can you buy it that way now.
> 
> I've cut off rolls just to try. Works great on butts, hard to get it cut just right for the zoom or banjo though.


you know it !!! wish they made it this way...o well there is not to many butts in a house if you have good hangers:thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

I use buttboard everywhere so it really makes no difference to me.
My tapes are all recessed.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> I use buttboard everywhere so it really makes no difference to me.
> My tapes are all recessed.


someday I will run into you:boxing:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

icerock drywall said:


> someday I will run into you:boxing:


what does that even mean? :blink:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

PrecisionTaping said:


> what does that even mean? :blink:


Ever seen a freight train hit a moose at 60mph :laughing:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> what does that even mean? :blink:


ummm I want to use Someone like I run my fat boy....sliding him down the wall ........:rockon:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> Ever seen a freight train hit a moose at 60mph :laughing:










Thats the best joke you have ever told on DWT kiwiman:thumbup:

It deserves a copy and paste joke


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

I do what I can.

Sorry PT no offense intended ........I had no choice, "They" made me do it


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Sorry guys, if you haven't seen it, you won't, can't run that fast anymore.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> I use buttboard everywhere so it really makes no difference to me.
> My tapes are all recessed.


I did a house last week and used buttboard in it....I liked it . only if the hangers wanted to use it :whistling2:


----------

